# Rescue a pigeon which got injured by a ceiling fan of a office need help



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

I found a black dove (pigeon) who gets cut by a ceiling fan of a govt. Office and he lay down there in pain so i thankk to rescue him as i rescued a one more pigeon earlier who gets hurted by shoting gun(may be some one tries to hunt him down) but this second pigeon really gets badly hurted there are two cuts one is on his wing and another on the body side of injured wing ,i am lived in india and the area where i used to live is there are no vetnary doctor's so i have to take care of him on my own and after research on google and youtube i found that a paste of turmerics powder and mustard oil makehim feel calm and also save his wound from getting infected and heal them soon so i apply the paste on his wounds or injuries yesterday evening and today morning he feel a very little well that he start eating seeds of wheat and rice , i also put him in box making two holes at the top and put the box in that way that when he wants to get out of the box he can easily come out and i think he likes the box because when i go to see him he was eating seeds and after seeing me he ran to his box , so i hope he will get well soon; any suggestion are welcomed


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope he gets well soon. Could you pls post a photo? Does he have pigeon mix or wild bird seed? Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do you have the box inside your home where he will be safe from predators? You can turn the box on it's side so that the open part is to the front, then cover that part with chickenwire or something to keep him inside there. He will need to rest to recover. Good thing he is eating.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Hope he gets well soon. Could you pls post a photo? Does he have pigeon mix or wild bird seed? Thank you for helping him!


Cwebster; tomorrow i will post photos of him and i always love to help animals and birds and thing about seeds is that there are no proper shops for seeds of birds so i use to take some wheat , rice and millet and give him after mixing


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, thanks for helping him.

Honey is a natural antibiotic and helps to heal the wounds. If you can't find an antibiotic cream, you could even apply it.

Can you find a disinfectant like Betadine there? If so, you could disinfect the wounds twice a day then apply the cream or honey or that paste.

Leave him always available fresh water (you could gently dip his beak, not over the nostrils, in a small bowl of water to be sure that he understands that it contains water). Is he still eating on his own? How are his poops? You could add to the seed dry legumes like lentils and mung beans.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Do you have the box inside your home where he will be safe from predators? You can turn the box on it's side so that the open part is to the front, then cover that part with chickenwire or something to keep him inside there. He will need to rest to recover. Good thing he is eating.


Yes i have the box inside my house and i put the box in exact same way that you tell and i think he may be got scared from human so i put in the seprate room where he is all alone and i also see him for most of the time from window and timely change his drinking water and seeds i think his flying feather (or wing) badly injured i don't think he will able to fly again but if the flying feather came back naturally like they lose feather (seasonally) and after some time feather came back so please tell me is their wings are able to back after fully cured or not and don't worry if he is unable to fly again then i will take care of him for the rest of life but i hope his wings came back because i belive being in sky is the life mean for them


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Whether his wings will heal and whether he will be able to fly again depends on how he has been injured. Please post a photo if you can. Phoebe had a broken wing but regained the ability to fly a little after her wing was stitched by the vet. Sometimes it is possible to wrap the wings depending on the type if injury. The bones knit back together quickly and it is important to try to get them back together the right way. Hope your bird continues to improve.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Colombina said:


> Hi, thanks for helping him.
> 
> Honey is a natural antibiotic and helps to heal the wounds. If you can't find an antibiotic cream, you could even apply it.
> 
> ...


How is he doing? 

As other said, a photo would be really helpful.

As you can't find a pigeon mix in pet shops, you could add to his food dry legumes (the ones for human) like lentils and mung beans. Usually they like them and they are also really important in a balanced diet. 

Is it possible to find birds vitamins there?


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Guys here are some photos and ghe yellowish things you seen on him is paste of turmeric and mustard oil as i mentioned earlier it is to stop his bleeding and i am happy that bleeding is finally stopped and it is also prvent from getting infected and today i clean his wounds with lukewarm water and i also got a cream which i apply today on his wounds after cleaning so his wounds not get infected and he also heal from cream , and one more thing he is now eating very well so i guess it is a sign of good recovery : i know photos are not like what you all are expecting because i am bad at taking pics and please advice is open heartedly welcomed and i do all the possible things to him and also bought all things which is found in the city for his cure


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Some more pics


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Please watch on desktop site so pics will seen Clearly


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Colombina said:


> How is he doing?
> 
> As other said, a photo would be really helpful.
> 
> ...


I apply disinfectant cream and also post photos download and see them , there is no pet or birds vitamin shop but i have lentils and every kind of lentils(dal in india) is available in the market but not in raw form , so advice all the nam of dal which is good for them i give him that dal


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. Is he esting and pooping ok?


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for helping him. Is he esting and pooping ok?


Yes he is eating and pooping well i think he will be ok soon


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really glad to hear that he is eating and pooping well, it's a good sign.

I would continue to apply the cream on the wounds twice a day (usually, following my vet instructions, I disinfect the wounds then apply an antibiotic cream twice a day). 

Just to be sure, pay attention to any bad smell. When we rescued my broken wing pigeon, Apple, we noticed a bad smell. The vet explained us that she had that bad smell because the wound was becoming infected. In that case, an antibiotic would be absolutely needed. 

My pigeons just eat dry lentils, not cooked lentils. They prefer small varieties like the ones in the pics (lol you can see even my pigeon Aurora), most of them prefer the blond variety. I attach even a photo of mung beans, maybe you can find them there.

I don't know if that can be helpful but you could give a look at this website for bird seed.

https://m.indiamart.com/impcat/pigeon-feed.html

Have you tried to look for seed in agricultural supply stores?


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes he is smelling bad when i rescue him but now he is fine but it wounds are deep so i think he will take 5 to 6 months to fully recover and he also eating beans very well but only 2 -3 of them thanks for advice


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Can any one also tell how to make him friendly with me so when i apply cream he may not scared from me


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is a wild pigeon, so unfortunately he will be scared of you and there's no way to make him friendly. In time he might learn to trust you. Only handle him when you put on the cream, otherwise keep your distance to minimize stress.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Actually when i put creams on his wounds he was try very hard to leave from my hand and in that time he hurts himself and his wounds little bit open and it hurts me too and after applying cream i leave him all alone on his room


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first pigeon, Phoebe, was a rescued feral. It is understandable that an injured pigeon will be grumpy. She had a broken wing and was nearly decapitated. While she was healing i kept her in a small bird cage. She would wing slap and try to bite me. At first she was probably terrified and hurting. But as she healed we got to be great friends. Any pigeon, domestic or feral, will usually take time to trust you. An injured animal will of course react to pain but as the wounds heal i suspect your bird will become friendlier. What kind of cream are you using? Hope it does not hurt too much. Over time i think things will get easier for both of you. It is understandable that a hurt animal will react with defensiveness and even a little aggression but over time that will change.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

I use a antibiotic cream on his wound but after every 2 -3 days i used the mixture of turmeric powder and mustard oil it make him feel good and also help in healing and cream i apply is doctors prescribed cream


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Do you still keep him in a box? 
As suggested by my vet, when I have to treat an injured bird, I always keep him closed in a small box/cage in a quiet room.
I know that birds don't like to stay there but this way they can't move a lot (wounds need time to heal) and can rest. It's also easier to catch them for the treatment. 

If you still keep him in a box, you could take him from it in the darkness (close the curtains or turn off the light) and apply the cream with a soft light.


----------



## Vinaydodo98 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes i still kept him in box and from the very beginning i kept him alone there is no body go out there in his room except me to check his food and water and now in india there is a little cold season start out so in the night i cover his box with the warm bag so he feel good


----------

